# New H&K Factory in Georgia



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Always good news when new factories bring more guns and new jobs.

BREAKING: Heckler & Koch Building US Factory In Georgia - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better than nothing , but still most of the money leaves. I would rather see American owned companies .


----------

